# Alemir poodles.



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

They live very close to me... within 30 min. I don't know them and I don't think I've ever seen their dogs at local shows. But I have heard of them before.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

After a quick look at the website, I'd say they're worth looking into further. No obvious red flags jumping out at me off the bat, and nice to see various titles going on.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmy


bigpoodleperson said:


> Anyone know anything about them? They dont seem too bad to me. Thoughts? I like how they do performance and conformation on their dogs. I am still sort of looking for a breeder.
> 
> http://alemirpoodles.homestead.com/index.html


This is where I got Cooper. He is eighteen months old.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Could you tell me about Cooper please? How was your experience with the breeder? Would you go back to her? You can PM me if you dont want to say everything here.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I brought Cooper as a pet companion. He is small, only 22 to 23 inches and 45 lbs. His Mother is Moonstones Desi (retired from breeding now) and sire is Logan. He has been healthy except he has just had his first ear infection and that was probably because I wasn't cleaning his ears often enough. But he does have some teeth issues. His bottom canine goes infront of his top incisor when his mouth is closed. Right now it isn't a problem but could be an issue down the road. He may end of losing a tooth posible the bottom canine and or the top incisor. Also he does have stained teeth. He is very friendly to people, children and other dogs. He is a little bit cautious when meeting new dogs. Julie Tune has been breeding standard poodles for around 6 years. But I think she has been involved with other breeds before the standards. I just don't remember what they were. She does the necessary testing and raises the pups in her home which is a definite plus. I actually am looking into getting another standard (white or silver)
Cooper goes everywhere with me and I love that dog more than words can say. 
And yes if she had what I was looking for I would consider getting another dog from her.


----------

